# 2008 catalog Needed (PDF file)



## Ranger Pride (Jun 11, 2005)

I looked on the Litespeed site but in their archives you can get up to 2004 and then download 2008. I am looking for the 2008 catalog, specifically for the detail on the Siena including geometry and fork rake needs, etc. I just bought a Siena off Ebay so I'm pretty excited to start the build.

Any help in finding this file would be appreciated.


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

http://www.litespeed.com/eu/2008_archive.aspx


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I had looked at this previously. I was hoping for a PDF of the catalog itself. The link does not allow you to download a catalog.


----------

